
Scientists discover six new coronaviruses in bats - caution
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-scientists-coronaviruses.html
======
totalZero
Is this news, really? In China and elsewhere, scientists have been studying
and discovering coronaviruses in bats for years. That research has not yet
given us a solution to the present Covid-19 problem. One can only hope it has
helped accelerate the process.

[https://www.nature.com/news/inside-the-chinese-lab-poised-
to...](https://www.nature.com/news/inside-the-chinese-lab-poised-to-study-
world-s-most-dangerous-pathogens-1.21487)

[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bat-cave-
solves-m...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bat-cave-solves-
mystery-of-deadly-sars-virus/)

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/04/180404133529.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/04/180404133529.htm)

[https://www.economist.com/babbage/2013/11/01/out-of-the-
shad...](https://www.economist.com/babbage/2013/11/01/out-of-the-shadows)

[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-017-07766-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-017-07766-9)

